# What is Your Favorite Quad?



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 17, 2007)

I have 3, out of the ones that I have and I would have to say  I really love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Boudior Hues
Thunder Eyes
Corps De Couleur

Which ones are yours?


----------



## codename_psilla (Jan 17, 2007)

Thunder eyes and Inventive Eyes.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 17, 2007)

inventive, thunder and tempt me!!!

oh and i LOVE my well-plumed and diana 2 quads, too


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 17, 2007)

Liza AM

i sold the only other one i ever had - and i honestly can't remember which one it was!  heresy, i know...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 17, 2007)

I LOVE Inventive Eyes!  It's definitely my favorite quad!


----------



## Aerynna (Jan 17, 2007)

Perverted Pearl.  Just pure loveliness for us cool-toned ladies.


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 17, 2007)

Inventive Eyes. I'm wearing it right now


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 17, 2007)

Inventive Eyes. It's the only one I've bought actually. Wish I had bought Thunder Eyes too though!


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 17, 2007)

Thunder Eyes is my fave


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 17, 2007)

Diana Eyes 2
 and Tempt Me


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet Tea!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jan 17, 2007)

Inventive Eyes and Tempt Me!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2007)

Inventive Eyes!


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2007)

No idea. I depan quads as soon as I receive them, so I have no idea what colour comes from which set.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2007)

My favorite is not by MAC, it's Chanel Winter Nights.


----------



## Vennie (Jan 17, 2007)

this is going to sound boring but my most used is Boy Beauty.  The colors aren't exciting but I can do a basic everyday eye with this plus my brows and liner.   This is the perfect throw in your purse - if you have to do makeup on your way to work- quad!!!

My second is Inventive Eyes.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 17, 2007)

Another vote for Thunder Eyes, although, that may change tomorrow.


----------



## Carmell (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a few.  My fav is the Laze quad from last years Icon.  So good for everyday.  Love it.  I have the Corps de Couleur and Sweetie Cakes.  Not crazy about them and I think I want to sell them.  then I think I can't b/c they are LE blah blah blah.  But I plan on getting the Sultress Eyes tomorrow and maybe the Amazon eyes.  Just can't get enough.....


----------



## sigwing (Jan 17, 2007)

me too on Liza AM and Laze.  I also loved Brows, and I bought each one as a single & gave the quad to my niece.

I'm already loving the new Icon quads even tho they won't arrive at my door till Friday!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet Tea and Thunder Eyes


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 17, 2007)

that was it...  Tempt Me!!!

i couldn't wait to sell it!!!!  it just didn't work for me at all...


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 17, 2007)

mine will be boring (but i use the quad everyday and i don't regret buying it like i do most of them) is well-plumed, and the thunder quad gets some use, but the rest of them i rarely touch.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 18, 2007)

I love Thunder Eyes (wore that today!), Tempt Me, and Chromezone 3 tied with Take Wing for 3rd place. I actually get alot of complements on Chromezone 3 when I wear it.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 18, 2007)

i never touch any of them...


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 18, 2007)

Thunder and Corps De Couleur for me! ^^


----------



## Clada (Jan 18, 2007)

Tease Me and Take Wing


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 18, 2007)

diana eyes 2
thunder eyes


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Jan 18, 2007)

I have so many faves!
Thunder, Sweetie Cake, Corps de Couleur, Beau, Boudoir Hues, Tease me, and Diana eyes 2.


----------



## petite-madame (Jan 18, 2007)

My love is at first place diana eyes 1 and then untamed well plumed.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 19, 2007)

my favorite is definitely sweetiecakes. it's sort of hard to get good color payoff with sugar blue, but IMO its so pretty its totally worth it


----------



## geeko (Jan 19, 2007)

Seems like no one likes summerwear quad much...well of the 6 quads that i own, my fav has to be summerwear eye quad.


----------



## becca (Jan 19, 2007)

I like tempt me very much!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 19, 2007)

Denim Dish 1.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 19, 2007)

I both adore thunder eyes and inventive eyes, they have gorgeous color combinations


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2007)

Thunder Eyes


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 20, 2007)

I looove my Thunder Eyes. Guh, so pretty.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 21, 2007)

Just for fun, if you like the Free To Be quad, set it next to the new Sultress quad with the greens in the same position...

All MAC shadows are different when applied, but in the pan, these 2 quads have a really similar lineup!  (I love them both!)  But if you liked the FTB quad, you might want to try/consider Sultress.


----------



## meihwa (Jan 21, 2007)

Flowering, but I bought it in Asia and found out it was not available here....it had some gorgeous colors in it and I wish I would have gotten a backup.


----------



## MissFortune (Jan 21, 2007)

Inventive, twillery is one of my favorites.


----------



## Brelki (Jan 21, 2007)

either Liza AM or Diana eyes 2... love both


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 21, 2007)

inventive eyes hands down


----------



## tricky (Jan 21, 2007)

Thunder Quad & Chromezone 2 (too bad my Contrast broke).


----------



## peanut (Jan 21, 2007)

My favorite is probably Liza A.M. followed closely by Diana 2.


----------



## karinaf (Jan 21, 2007)

I am loving the well plumed eyes and the warm eyes palette.  im sure i would love the corps de colour quad if i had it.


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 21, 2007)

thunder eyes and tempt me, totally...no contest.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok... I'm retracting from my previous post (I said Sweet Tea was my #1)... Pandamonium Eyes is at this moment my FAVORITE!! I bought it thinking it would be a nice addition to the quad collection, but probably wouldn't be something I'd love... but MY GOODNESS... the combos with that quad just go so well with my brown eyes... they actually make my eyes look lighter... LOVE it! 2nd would be Amazon Eyes. 3rd would be Sweet Tea (I didn't think there could ever be another quad I'd love more than that one)


----------



## divaster (Apr 1, 2007)

I love my Sultress quad! I don't have the Thunder Eyes quad, but I purchased a depotted Thunder shadow from someone and it's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 1, 2007)

Does nobody like Liza PM? I thought it'd be somebody's favorite!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 

 
_Thunder and Corps De Couleur for me! ^^_

 
Great mind thinks alike!!


----------



## pixi (Apr 2, 2007)

i dont tend to go for quads :/ i just ordered the balloonacy one so i think that'll be my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have inventive eyes too which is a bit too brownish for me.


----------



## msthrope (Apr 2, 2007)

the purple diana one or skin flicks.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2007)

I am pretty new to this thing but I guess I would say Corps de Couleur (man, how the heck do you spell that?)


----------



## Ambi (Apr 2, 2007)

Inventive Eyes and Thunder.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Apr 2, 2007)

I really love Pandamomium because I am a huge purple person.  I hated Take Wing and Well Plumed with a passion, swapped them away fast.
  I really wish I had gotten Corp de Coleur, but it probably would have looked bad on me anyway because I am super warm toned.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 2, 2007)

Thunder Eyes, without a doubt! The texture of all four of those e/s are to die for! I do love my Pandamonium quad too..


----------



## Shavwi (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably the Corps de Colouer (sp?) or the Pandemonium quad. Cool toned colors are best for me and these quads are just great and you can do so much with them!


----------



## peanut (Apr 7, 2007)

Liza AM
Diana Eyes 2


----------



## Dawn (Apr 7, 2007)

hmmmm... tough decision....
I use the Summerwear quad alot, but love the one that has White Wheat in it.  The name escapes me right now without looking.


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 7, 2007)

thunder!!!  rye and that purple color.. ugh. so hot.

amazon!!! the peach is great for eyes or cheeks

pandamonium!!! the purple in this is incredible


----------



## talk2mesun (Apr 7, 2007)

Corps de Couleur


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2007)

Corps de Couleur - All the colors in it are just amazing.


----------



## TM26 (May 3, 2007)

I don't have a whole lot, but Pandamonium Eyes has got to my favorite at the moment


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

Sweetie Cake, Demi Sweet is so amazing!


----------



## yeahwrite (May 5, 2007)

Tease Me and Inventive Eyes for me.


----------



## xmamax (May 6, 2007)

Tempt Me


----------



## poppy z (May 6, 2007)

For the moment I have 2 : corps de couleur & sweetie cake

and I prefer corps de couleur

I'm waiting for the showflower quad (I test it next friday) and the pandemonium.


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

I recently bought this one at a CCS...and I'm in love with it...the Boy Beauty quad...I can wear these colors with practically everything...the blue looks awesome with my brown eyes!


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

Showflower Quad is my farvorite!!!


----------



## rose4421 (May 19, 2007)

Pandemonium Eyes and Corps de Couleur!


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

Oh man, I'm waiting for my Showflower quad to get here... So far I think that is the best one!!! The colors are AWESOME!!!


----------



## fluks (May 27, 2007)

Sorry guys but I think the Showflower quad is just vile!  The green has no colour payoff whatsoever, its so frosted and so light it just looks a dirty, mottled white on the skin.  And none of the colours set each other off.  We've gone through tonnes of facecharts on my counter trying to come up with a look to sell this damn pallette!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 29, 2007)

Pandam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nium!


----------



## starangel2383 (May 29, 2007)

I have a couple of the quads but i was just curious about something, what does the diana, liza and the corps de coleur quads look like? i think that those may have come out before i ever started buying MAC and i hate to think that i missed out on something wonderful


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 29, 2007)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Pandam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nium!_


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 21, 2008)

*What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

Edit*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

I have a grand total of four quads in my possession, my favourite of which is absolutely Thunder Eyes. I love the colours in it! They go well together and are great individually with other things, too.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

Smoking Eyes - that entire collection was totally me, and not surprisingly this one is my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next to that (although I dont own it) it would have been Denim Dish - I really like blues and that one would have been a real treat to me


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

I only have 4 MAC quads so far. Dollymix (BLM), Stowaways,Pandamonium & Gentle Fume.

*Favourite - Pandamonium (I love purple and this quad suits me best)*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

I like the Pandemonium quad because it is the perfect blend of purples and has a yellowish highlight color which stands out well.  It's the wilder quad in my collection.
I also like the Inventive eyes quad and its a bit more subdued.  I love twillery and white wheat.  Inventive was a nice crease color to go with it.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

My favorite quad is actually FAFI 1, and stowaways, oh and the Dollymix BLM quad because I feel that they are quads that you can use everyday w/o overdoing it.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

corps de couleur would have to be my all time fave


----------



## aimee (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

Fafi 1 is my fave
i just love howzat so much


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

1. laze eyes
2. smoking eyes
3. inventive eyes
4. beau


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

Out of the 5 that I own I love Pandemonium followed by Gentle Fume. I love the matte purple colour and the gorgeous lilac colour in the Pandemonium quad and I adore mix of colours in Gentle Fume too.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

I only have Pandemonium, which is great...but oh, what i'd do for a Smoking Eyes quad....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC Quad?*

Merged with existing thread on this topic


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the Pandamonium quad, but I really wanted to get the Smoking Eyes quad just because of its versatility and the Stow Away quad too.  But since I only own one, I can really only say: Pandamonium.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I love the Pandamonium quad, but I really wanted to get the Smoking Eyes quad just because of its versatility and the Stow Away quad too. But since I only own one, I can really only say: Pandamonium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think you are the first person to say that Stowaways is your fave.  I have it too but have not used it yet.  i dont know why it was not very popular


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite quad is probably* Smoking*. Another fav of my is Showflower.

Lemme see if I can name all my quads...

Inventive
Thunder
Sweetie Cakes
Well-Plumed
Take Wing
Showflower (2 because I lost one =()
Pandamonium
Smoking
Gentle Fume
Fafi 1
Fafi 2 (Disliked so gave to mother)

I feel like I have more. But maybe that's just because I made quads from
[working on a] Lure
Moonbathe
Neo Sci-Fi
Cool Heat


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jul 22, 2008)

Fafi eyes 1, even though I've heard a lot of people don't like the Fafi quads I am in love with mine lately. I ended up taking Pandamonium apart, I love the colors but I just never seemed to use them together. I really want Stowaways though, I'm kicking myself for not getting it.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 22, 2008)

Pandamnium!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite is Inventive. I would love to have Well Plumed but I passed on it when it was released and I'm not kicking myself for it.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my Pandamomium and chromezone 3 quads, i get complimented most times I wear them, my bf has even said they look nice on me without me having to ask his opinion and that means alot!!


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

Now I have only Fafi eyes 1, but I think Smoking eyes (warm) from Smoke signals is the prettiest palette I know from MAC. I'm not so interested in ready palettes, almost all of them has some shade I don't like, so I prefer singles. But Smoking eyes comes to be my favourite, I know it. Fafi eyes 1 is good too, but I don't like Vanilla e/s, it's too matte.


----------



## jpohrer (Aug 1, 2008)

Free To Be and Inventive!


----------



## Sarajane927 (Aug 1, 2008)

I seem to be in the minority here, but Sweetie Cakes and Summerwear are tied for my favorite.


----------



## fantasyar (Aug 1, 2008)

My favourite one so far is Smoking eyes, it's so versatil , just love it!!


----------



## slogirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok I just joined but I have bought MAC since 1995 -  if it comes in a QUAD or a kit I am going to buy it ..... faves are Gentle Fume, 4 Swettie Cakes, Showflower, Thunder Eyes and Chromezone1... mmm I could go on and on.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 2, 2008)

i only buy quads if i love every colour in it, so ive only ever bought one, the balloonacy quad.
i love it soooo much.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 2, 2008)

I am just kicking myself for passing on Smoking Eyes...honestly, the colors are so gorgeous, and I'm doubting they'd ever repromote that particular quad


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 2, 2008)

My self made Barbie Quad. lol


----------



## capercorngirl (Oct 26, 2008)

*Favorite quad?*

What has/had been your favourite quads from MAC's LE collections of this year been ? And why ?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

All 3 quads from Cult of Cherry - but especially Spiced Chocolate and Tempting.  I find both to be very wearable for both softer and dramatic looks - and  both work well with my colouring.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Tempting Quad from Cult of Cherry! I love Sharp!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Inventive Eyes. These colors look great on my blue/green eyes. I wish that all colors in this quad were made permanent.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Tempting Quad...I need a back up soon!!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Spiced Chocolate from Cult of Cherry


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Tempting

So many different looks can be created with it :3


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Tempting and Spice Chocolate quads from CoC.


----------



## capercorngirl (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

i love the cult of cherry ones apparently i am not the only 1!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Spiced Chocolate


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I love all three of the CoC quads, but Shadowy Lady wins hands down! Smudged Violet is to die for


----------



## veralicious (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

pandamonium!


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Smoking eyes quad! Sept 2007


----------



## chocokitty (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Spiced Chocolate Quad from CoC


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*




_CULT OF CHERRY Shadowy Lady Quad_


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

For this year i would say tempting quad from CoC but Pandamonium all the way!!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Spiced Chocolate quad from Cult of Cherry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Spiced Chocolate quad from CoC, then the Tempting Quad


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Pandamonium!


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

For this year: Shadowy Lady.  The other palettes weren't as amazing, overall (although the purple and pink Heatherette was pretty nice, too).  I felt the Fafi quads fell well short of my expectations for pigmentation, and texture.

I love Smudged Violet, it's just the right smokey colour, I love.  And oddly, although many did not like Lightfall, it works perfectly for me.  I rarely use the Deep Truth, but I use the other three in all kinds of looks, as well as the three just on their own.  Haha, all my MAC quads end up being trios.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I didn't get one this year. But I love Pandamonium.


----------



## brenbren2 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veralicious* 

 
_pandamonium!_

 

I second that!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redshesaidred* 

 
_


CULT OF CHERRY Shadowy Lady Quad










 








_

 
^Same!! I love the Shadowy Lady Quad!! I love Smudged Violet! I would've bought the Spiced Chocolate Quad as well but it was sold out before I get to purchase it.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

i don't own any quads cuz they always have a color i already have. OR they look dupable. But the value is great!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

okay okay, but i WOULD buy spiced choc or shadowy lady


----------



## amber_j (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I can't decide between Spiced Chocolate or Tempting from CoC. Both offer so many different looks for day and evening. I'm finding it difficult not to start hunting for backups from the CCO!


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Stowaways from Naughty Nauticals' line...LOVE IT!!


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Tempting quad from Cult of Cherry


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I *love* the Tempting quad from Cult of Cherry!! 
Sharp is an amazing colour, and all 4 work so well together.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

My favorite quad ever is *Pandamonium Eyes*. You can do so many looks it's not funny.From 08, it would have to be *Spiced Chocolate*.


----------



## fingie (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

IDK if I've responded to this thread or not, but without a doubt; Smoking Eyes.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I have two new favorite quads. The Fafi Eyes 1 and the Tempting quads. For the Fafi Eyes 1, I love all of the colors! They go so well together! For the Tempting Quad, I love Dark Edge, Tempting and Next to Nothing! Amazing!!


----------



## capercorngirl (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I found the hello kitty swatches really disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted to like the quads so badly!!


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

For now is Gentle Fumes Quad from Smoke Signals.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

From this year, Tempting.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

The Spiced Chocolate Quad!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

def. Fafi eyes 1 (great everyday colors)
CoC Spiced Chocolate quad (make me eyes SO green )


----------



## whittt8 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Spiced Chocolate for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes my eyes look like whoa blue/green.


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Smoking Eyes from Smoke Signals.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Smoking Eyes and Spiced Chocolate


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

My favorite quad is shadowy lady from COC mainly because of smudged violet.  That color rocks!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Pandemonium Quad ftw. And I can't wait to see what quads MAC will unleash upon us this year.


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

2007 is pandamonium
2008 is fafi 1


----------



## MissResha (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

i really like Fafi Eyes 1 and Shadowy Lady


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

I should have got all the quads from CoC but I just got the dupes for them. I regret it now...Blah!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Favorite quad?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My favorite quad is shadowy lady from COC mainly because of smudged violet. That color rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely!!! Shadowly Lady is also my favourite, if ONLY for Smudged Violet!!! I have two Spiced Chocolate quads fortunately, I will use all those colours more frequently than the other 3 in Shadowy Lady, but if Smudged Violet is ever released as a single you can bet I will buy several of them!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

spiced chocolate
pandamonium


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tempt Me & Showflower.


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Magical Illusions and Smokey Eyes


----------



## kittykit (Mar 23, 2009)

I love love love Too Dolly!


----------



## geeko (Mar 23, 2009)

Spiced choc and shadowy lady for me


----------



## Poupette (Mar 23, 2009)

Too Dolly, Spiced Chocolate and Tempting are my favourite ones!


----------



## Purple (Mar 30, 2009)

spiced chocolate, gentle fumes, and smoking eyes


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_spiced chocolate, gentle fumes, and smoking eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine exactly!!! and Tempting


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Smoking, and Colour Scheme 1!


----------



## SMMY (Mar 31, 2009)

All time fav. is a toss up between Corps de Couleur and Thunder Eyes because they're the yin and yang of quads, soft versus dramatic colors.
From last year, it is the Shadowy Lady quad because everything works so well together and Smudged Violet is truly unique.


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 31, 2009)

Tempting!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 31, 2009)

i really love the stowaway quad


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 1, 2009)

balloonacy  oops its the pandamodium quad FROM balloonacy


----------



## erinmosh (Apr 2, 2009)

pandamodium and spiced chocolate! oooh, also the smoking eyes quad!


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 4, 2009)

Diana Ross (w/vex in it) I loveeee that quad!!!! Use it all the time!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 7, 2009)

My faves are:

- Shadowy Lady 
- Gentle Fumes
- Tempting

I am dying to get my hands on the Corps de Couleur Quad but I haven't found it for a reasonable price yet.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Favorite Quads of all time:
1) Inventive
2) Thunder Eyes
3) Corps de Colour

Sounds like alot of other people like those too!

For those of you that didn't get a chance to try Sweet Tea -- it was pretty unique color assortment but I didn't reach for it too much.  Ended up swapping/selling this one away.

From the past years, I'd say these -- if you don't have similar colours in your collection:
1) Smoking Eyes
2) Spiced Chocolate
3) Pandamonium or Gentle Fume


----------



## ambennett (Apr 13, 2009)

Loved the CoCs - got doubles of those but I have to admit that I wore out Untamed cause it was so easy to take on travel.

Just realized I never used Stowaways - how can that be?? Does anyone have a look or facechart using it?


----------

